# bedrocks and hand grinders...advice?



## Maldoror (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm looking for bedrock planes and a good hand grinder to sharpen them.

is it post-1910 models that have all the features for adjusting the throat? 
which types are good? the lever caps...do the early ones say "stanley bedrock", the middle ones say just "bedrock" and the later models say "stanley"? 

also, hand grinders-anyone know much about Goodell Pratt grinders? are they usually expensive? what are some good old grinders?


----------

